# wallabys



## Sarahhampson (Oct 19, 2010)

i was just wondering can you keep wallabys as pets


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

In short, yes.


----------



## Sarahhampson (Oct 19, 2010)

oh i ddidnt know that i thought they were protected or something does anyone here keep them


----------



## Indicus (May 3, 2009)

I keep wallabies and a couple of other people keep them aswell.

They are amazing animals and I love mine to bits, wouldn't trade them for anything


----------



## yugimon121 (Oct 4, 2009)

As Ireland has no DWA, im not sure if they are protected or not.
i keep many wallabies, as do many others (probably) also do on this forum


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

One of my dream critters... I'd love a group of parmas one day


----------



## Nicky10 (Mar 16, 2010)

I'd love a group of wallabies but I'm pretty sure they need more room than I have at the minute


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

yugimon121 said:


> As Ireland has no DWA, im not sure if they are protected or not.
> i keep many wallabies, as do many others (probably) also do on this forum


If I had the land, I could probably be tempted with wallabies! 

You should post some pics for us to coo over mate : victory:


----------



## Indicus (May 3, 2009)

Zoo-Man said:


> If I had the land, I could probably be tempted with wallabies!
> 
> You should post some pics for us to coo over mate : victory:


I have a few pics of some of mine on my profile :2thumb: if anyone wants to see my wallabies there not very good though. I need to take somemore better ones soon


----------



## yugimon121 (Oct 4, 2009)

Indicus said:


> I have a few pics of some of mine on my profile :2thumb: if anyone wants to see my wallabies there not very good though. I need to take somemore better ones soon


I seen them, they are actually quite good!
did yours enjoy the snow? seems they did, unlike mine which hid in their house all day! but then again, they don't like rain much either lol

added some wallaby photos on my profile if anyones interested


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Great pics from both of you! 

Mmm, I think I need to add these beauties to my wishlist! hehe


----------



## Sarahhampson (Oct 19, 2010)

there lovely something i would deffo consider in the future


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

They've been top of my wishlist for a very long time, Colin


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Amalthea said:


> They've been top of my wishlist for a very long time, Colin


Maybe we should club together then eh Jen? hehe


----------



## Indicus (May 3, 2009)

Thanks, wallabies are very special animals, definately my favourite.

Some may remember I had taken a photo of a joey a few weeks back, I can't get any more at the moment because the mother doesn't like the camera that close. 
I have been looking in the pouch regularly though and I have noticed a triangular hole on the stomach, looks like the begining of a pouch  I'd put money on it being female :flrt::flrt: will be cool to see if I am correct
Its just a shame I can't see into the other females pouchs to compare joeys> All my females are tame and let me pet there Joeys in the pouchs last year but wont let me look inside  Which is a bonus as they are already tame when they finally leave the pouch


----------

